# Susan Sontag



## escorial (Jun 4, 2016)

she can be a bit pompous and arty-farty but i've read a few of her books and i like them for that....The Rolling Stone Interview was a great read..

[video=youtube_share;eLI91m8EWZk]https://youtu.be/eLI91m8EWZk[/video]


----------



## escorial (Oct 1, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;NOExWM36PjM]https://youtu.be/NOExWM36PjM[/video]


----------



## escorial (Oct 1, 2016)

she was deffo a middle class cliche..ha

[video=youtube_share;7Mmi03G5oV0]https://youtu.be/7Mmi03G5oV0[/video]


----------



## escorial (Feb 26, 2017)

she deffo had a way of seeing things her way.....

[video=youtube_share;cci4kh4_J2s]https://youtu.be/cci4kh4_J2s[/video]


----------



## escorial (Feb 26, 2017)

the reply...

[video=youtube_share;e2jXH-wPAfU]https://youtu.be/e2jXH-wPAfU[/video]


----------

